# Differences between Word 2003 and 2007



## Rabbit009 (Nov 20, 2008)

I typed out a paper at home on Word 2007 and put it on my thumbdrive when I went to print it out at the college computer lab in Word 2003 or the older version, the file was not there! This happened tonight. I thought I left it on my hard drive though I believed I had been careful. I come home and I find it says it is in my thumbdrive. Is this because the 2003 version at the college would not recognize the newer version I have? If so, how can I type out papers at home and have them printed out at the lab if I choose to do that (as my printer may not be working as it not now)?


----------



## ratcat73 (Oct 17, 2008)

G'day

I'll have to save your document as a .doc file. 2007 saves it as a .docx file

Open your file then press F12 (Save As) then under the 'File name:' you will see a field named 'Save as type: Word Document'.

Click on 'Word Document' then select 'Word 97-2003 Document'.

Click on 'Save'.

You can default Word 2007 to save as a Word 97-2003 Document all the time if you like by

Office Button > Word Options > Save > 

Then select 'Word 97-2003 Document' next to the fielded named 'Save files in this format.

Cheers


----------

